# JH Performance Boats



## JimmiV (May 19, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how well JH Performance boats work in the flats? I have heard a lot about the smooth ride but not too much on how shallow the boat will go and the concerns about sppinning out on a turn. :rybka:


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Talk to Bob Schubert at Sport Marine in Richmond. I think he bought the molds to the JH boats from John Holley.

Regarding flats style boats spinning out during a turn, its all about the operator. Yes, some boats will spin out easier than others but in every case it is caused by the driver whether intentional or not. For the record, I have an El Pescador 24, well known for their ability to 'swap ends'. I've been driving the boat for 8 years and I am here to tell you the whole story about "...I don't know what happened, it just spun out on me..." is all driver.

Look, trim the motor up once you are running to eliminate any bow steer from hitting waves, especially when quartering down sea, besides the steering will smooth out, and if you feel uncomfortable, just slow down. As you get better driving your boat, you'll begin to use the boat's ability to slide while running through tight turns to get you into those back lakes and canal where its too shallow to set down and putt putt or would take forever.

Boats with flat bottoms at the transom and especially those with flat bottoms and tunnels will all spin out with enough speed, a tight enough turn or to much trim down on the engine stuffing the bow, and you don't even have to be at high jack plate settings in some cases.

Sorry for the rant about swaping ends but I hear it over and over again about how this boat and that boat are 'unsafe'. The JH boats are really good boats, perhaps even better now that Bob's involved.


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

Why the tuna?


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

If you live close to Rosenburg/Richmond stop by Sport Marine. Mr Schubert will tell you what the boat is and is not capable of.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I haven't laid eyes on it yet, but Bob told me that his personal JH B240 has a new Yamaha SHO 250 on it.


----------



## TobyZ (Nov 23, 2005)

I have been running one for 4 years, sold it and having another one being built now at Sport Marine. The JH 240 will not "spin out" or "swap ends". The JH boat runs shallow enough to get you any place if you learn how to run it, like any other boat, you have to learn it to make it perform. The old Explorer boats would swap ends, but only when you pushed it too hard on a turn. The JH is the best all around boat there is in my opinion.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Jimmiev, are you looking at the flush deck style like the Shallow Sport look or a Tunnel V? I have a 2010 J.H. Performance JS-15'. I love it and the quality is top notch. I'll post picks of my JS "John Sport" tonight. Yes Bob did get the John Sport molds. I'm very happy with my boat and the serviceI have recieved from Sport Marine.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I guess it really depends on what your definition of flats is. Some say anything less than knee deep others say it's 4-6 inches. I will tell you that I have owned a B235 and have a B240 being built right now that I should be picking up next week.

My 235 with a Yamaha 250 would get up easily in calf deep water, top out at 53 mph (gps) and cruise all day long at 45 mph and that's under normal fishing conditions...full ice chest, 4 adults, full fuel etc. A lot of people say that all those style boats (Shoalwater, Mosca, Explorer, El Pescador etc.) are the same but I have owned a Shoalwater, Mosca and JH and there is no question the JH is a better riding -dry and smooth, better built and faster boat.

I know several people have told me that B240 is a little faster hull than the old B235's as well and Bob has showed me the difference in his construction of the new B240's versus the old B235.

Take one test ride in it and you will be impressed. Just make sure it's rough and nasty (white capping on every wave).


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

Heres my JS-15 with a 115 H.O. E-Tec
The second pic is of the JS-19 with a H.O. E-Tec


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

David Rowsey in Baffin has one for sale. I have ridden on his several times. Has a great hole shot in shallow water and a smooth dry ride.

Give Rowsey a call 361-960-0340

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=253880&highlight=JH


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Capt Tommy Alexander also has his 08 JH for sale.It can be seen at Busha Boat Works in Bay City.It is also listed in the classified section on here.


----------



## strikezone37 (Apr 13, 2009)

*250 SHO*

if BOB is running a 250 SHO can he tell us what prop he is running and why got a good friend that is trying to figure out props for his 24 with a 250 SHO


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Call Bob at SPORT MARINE and ask him.....


----------

